# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Επισκευη Εγκεφαλου

## HORIZONS

Ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοιο , γνωριζει κανεις?
Υπαρχει καποιο μαγαζι που αναλαμβανει επισκευη εγκεφαλου απο τυχον βλαβη?

----------


## jimk

αυτοκινιτου?

----------


## HORIZONS

Ναι αυτοκινητου.Ξερεις κατι να με βοηθησεις?

----------


## kostastomari

αδερφε ψαξε για μεταχειρισμενο εγκεφαλο και μην μπελκεις με επισκευη, παθοντας και μαθεντας!

----------


## jimk

www.powerbull.gr αμα δεν σου δουλεψει πες το να σου πω τηλ.

----------


## HORIZONS

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ και τους δυο για τις απαντησεις σας και τον χρονο αλλα και διαθεση να βοηθησετε.  :Very Happy:

----------


## HORIZONS

Το ειχα αφησει γενικα πολυ καιρο με την βλαβη την πρωτη να παιζει ετσι μιας και ηταν κατι απλο.Τωρα ομως μου εβγαλε και αλλη βλαβη και πρεπει να παω πλεον για αλλαγη εγκεφαλου.
Επισκευη Εγκεφαλου η αγορα νεου.Μαλλον το 2ο πιο πολυ θα μου ταιριαζε αφου οσο γνωριζω (εδω βαζετε και τις δικες σας γνωσεις) ο εγκεφαλος ειναι κλειστου τυπου (χωρις βιδες , τορκ κτλ) οποτε και δεν ανοιγει.
Προκειται για ενα Opel Corsa C 7/2003 Z14XE μοτερ με 2 προβληματα πλεον αφου αρχικα ειχα κατι πιο απλο με το βεντιλατερ και το νεο προβλημα οπου δεν δινει σωστη ταση στον ρελε της τρομπας βενζινης και τα φτυνει οταν ζεστεναιτε το μοτερ με αποτελεσμα να δινει χαμηλη ταση καπου 0,4V αντι 12 και να μενει το τουτουνι.
Τι προτεινετε για νεο εγκεφαλο με καρτα για immo κτλ η μεταχειρα γνησιο η νεο η after sale.

----------


## antouan

καλησπερα μπες λιγο στο plaketa.gr

----------


## ddcgr

> Το ειχα αφησει γενικα πολυ καιρο με την βλαβη την πρωτη να παιζει ετσι μιας και ηταν κατι απλο.Τωρα ομως μου εβγαλε και αλλη βλαβη και πρεπει να παω πλεον για αλλαγη εγκεφαλου.
> Επισκευη Εγκεφαλου η αγορα νεου.Μαλλον το 2ο πιο πολυ θα μου ταιριαζε αφου οσο γνωριζω (εδω βαζετε και τις δικες σας γνωσεις) ο εγκεφαλος ειναι κλειστου τυπου (χωρις βιδες , τορκ κτλ) οποτε και δεν ανοιγει.
> Προκειται για ενα Opel Corsa C 7/2003 Z14XE μοτερ με 2 προβληματα πλεον αφου αρχικα ειχα κατι πιο απλο με το βεντιλατερ και το νεο προβλημα οπου δεν δινει σωστη ταση στον ρελε της τρομπας βενζινης και τα φτυνει οταν ζεστεναιτε το μοτερ με αποτελεσμα να δινει χαμηλη ταση καπου 0,4V αντι 12 και να μενει το τουτουνι.
> Τι προτεινετε για νεο εγκεφαλο με καρτα για immo κτλ η μεταχειρα γνησιο η νεο η after sale.



Πρέπει να έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με ένα astra 2003 .Tι έκανες τελικά?

----------

